# Recommended Website



## TigerStripe (May 18, 2004)

If anyone's interested in a well rounded website, with video teachings on-demand, I'd recommend a site that I've been visiting quite frequently here of late.  Especially if your in the martial arts like the Bujinkan or just interested in some pretty high speed martial knowledge.  A definite warrior's website, check it out and let me know what you think.

www.teachingsofthemasters.com


----------



## TigerStripe (Dec 5, 2004)

I take it that some of you have viewed the website.  Still your oppinion is important.  So, if you could tell me what you think.  Appreciate it.  TigerStripe


----------



## chinto01 (Dec 6, 2004)

It seems to me that they specialize in ninjitsu. Thought it was a o.k. sight.


----------



## daddyslittle1 (Feb 13, 2005)

I thought it was also alright.not as good as martialtalk though.:idunno: Idunno


----------



## Andy Cap (Apr 3, 2005)

The first thing I saw on theri was some guy walking down a wall with a harness on.  I thought to myself that this is not martial arts.  Perhaps I am mistaken, but I have never seen Australian repelling as a martial art.


----------

